# HP Monitor flickers - please help.



## Tootsie08 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC laptop and the monitor flickers quite often. Sometimes it will turn black. I can faintly see the page I have open in the background.

If I wiggle my screen back and forth slowly I find a place where it doesn't flicker. Sometimes it's almost flat, others its in the upright position.

Can you tell me what I should do to resolve this issue?

________________________

#2 - I would like to remove my keyboard keys to clean them. Do these pop off like a regular desktop keyboard... one key at a time?

Thank you to anyone who tries to help.

Darla


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Tootsie08 said:


> I have a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC laptop and the monitor flickers quite often. Sometimes it will turn black. I can faintly see the page I have open in the background.
> 
> If I wiggle my screen back and forth slowly I find a place where it doesn't flicker. Sometimes it's almost flat, others its in the upright position.
> 
> ...


----------



## arucard88 (Nov 24, 2008)

For cleaning keyboard it depends on which model you got. For example i got an HP NC and on the back of the laptop there are some screws with a picture of a keyboard which you must take out. And on the keyboard there are some slide buttones beside f1, f5 f9 and f12. THen you can lift the keyboard and clean it


----------



## vancho (May 17, 2009)

Tootsie08 said:


> I have a HP Pavilion Entertainment PC laptop and the monitor flickers quite often. Sometimes it will turn black. I can faintly see the page I have open in the background.
> 
> If I wiggle my screen back and forth slowly I find a place where it doesn't flicker. Sometimes it's almost flat, others its in the upright position.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem with my HP dv5 pavilion laptop. 
The screen flickers all the time in every position except if it's fully extended.
Can you please tell me, how did you deal with that problem.

Vancho


----------



## ccoakwell (May 25, 2009)

I have a Gateway M675 laptop, screen flickers and goes blank when moved. Sometimes I can move the screen to a position where it will come back on. I think that the problem is in the contacts that power the screen. There seems to be some kind of a conductive coating on the hinges that hold the screen. These are silver-painted areas on the hinges. If I clean them with alcohol on a cotton ball, all of the screen problems disappear for a week or so. Then the screen flickering and blanking starts again, I clean those contacts with alcohol again and everything is OK for another week or so. I tried Windex...didn't do as well as alcohol. Bought some contact cleaner at Radio Shack.....alcohol worked better. Anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## xalify (Oct 25, 2010)

Honestly, you have described the problem perfectly. Is there a solution for this? It's driving me crazy and I can't get anything done because of the darn flickering. :upset:


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

That screen flicker is usaly caused by broken or very close to be broken, wires that runs up through the hinge. Replace the Cable and should take care of this problem.
(Fix is only good for those that the screen flickers when u moves the top screen)


----------

